# Monday January 19th Something is brewing in New England



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)

A snow event of some sort is brewing for New England Sunday into MLK Monday, or so it seems right now.   Current thought (It's still four days away) is that Maine will get the most, NH a moderate amount, and VT not so much.   I'm not throwing precip numbers around, but let's say that the amount will be noticeable.   Then again, I've been wrong before, this won't be the last time  :dunce:


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 15, 2015)

This storm most important contribution won't be it's snow totals (Still up in the air), but how it busts open the Zombie Vortex causing the +NAO. This is signaling the beginning of a regime change which will probably feature a -NAO and a classic El Nino pattern, which is much better than this pseudo La Nina crap we're been dealing with.

Good times ahead.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> This storm most important contribution won't be it's snow totals (Still up in the air), but how it busts open the Zombie Vortex causing the +NAO. This is signaling the beginning of a regime change which will probably feature a -NAO and a classic El Nino pattern, which is much better than this pseudo La Nina crap we're been dealing with.
> 
> Good times ahead.


  WTF did you say? :dunce:  Looking at the higher elevations, we're probably in the clear.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2015)

billski said:


> A snow event of some sort is brewing for New England Sunday into MLK Monday, or so it seems right now.   Current thought (It's still four days away) is that Maine will get the most, NH a moderate amount, and VT not so much.   I'm not throwing precip numbers around, but let's say that the amount will be noticeable.   Then again, I've been wrong before, this won't be the last time  :dunce:



Supposed to be a little sloppy, but the exact track has to be determined, and I think it will add to the pack.  From what I'm reading, cold is reloading and some think the good stuff is on the other side.  Vt could get upslopes as this passes as well.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 15, 2015)

Euro really cuts inland and has a ton of rain.  Ensembles are all over this place.  There is not a lot of confidence for snow down here.  Could be a big paste bomb for northern New england.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)

What's a "paste bomb"?


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## catsup948 (Jan 15, 2015)

Paste.  Heavy wet snow that covers everything.  Like 12/09/14


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## skifree (Jan 15, 2015)

nice maps.  thanks billski


----------



## tumbler (Jan 15, 2015)

What's it going to be doing in Foxboro?!


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)

tumbler said:


> What's it going to be doing in Foxboro?!


   I think most people will be drinking beer.  8)8)


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks like northern Greens, Whites, and Maine might get something out of this. Everything south gets nothing or a mix - couple inches.

Bummer for us down here. I'm just hoping it stays dry so things dont ice up for MLK.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking like around 6 inches of snow for Franconia, NH area then switching to mixed or even the other stuff.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 15, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Euro really cuts inland and has a ton of rain.



That is what I've seen too, and...


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's Roger Hill's analysis from this afternoon.   Looks like everyone should be sacrificing virgins to Ullr.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice long range signs right now of a decent pattern shift favoring cold and active weather for the Northeast starting a week or so from now!  Fingers crossed, since we've got some decent base snow in place over most of ski country right now, and if we can just some some storms firing away, even a few 3-6" storms in a short period of time, things could get really good in a hurry!


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (Jan 15, 2015)

WC, Major Daks backside hit!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 15, 2015)

Euro moved this east last run.  Would be better for me if this goes more east.  Brings good snow to Maine and the whites.  Maybe we get some rain showers over to a coating of snow.  No deluge please.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2015)

dlague said:


>




I am am going Monday for sure.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 15, 2015)

I might go on Monday !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> I might go on Monday !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Do it. Saturday and Monday for me.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 15, 2015)

Where is everyone going?


----------



## lstone84 (Jan 16, 2015)

Everyone is going ooouuutttt tooooooo seeeeeeaaaaaaaa


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2015)

Talk about all over the place.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2015)

Euro is looking a lot better now but the GFS and NAM are out to sea. Still a large variation between the models.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2015)

The skier in me wants this to stay close to the shore for mountain snows! 

The Patriots fan in me wants this to head out to sea to minimize the potential weather impact at Gillette Stadium for the game Sunday evening!! (And no I won't be going, so I know where I'll be watching the game Sunday night will be about 72 degrees, dry, with no wind and a crackling fire in the fireplace in the background  )

Go Pats!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 16, 2015)

Blessing for the Pocono's?  Looks like a complete miss down here which we will take seeing as it would be rain.  Model I saw (on TV) looked like it will miss most of NE too.  Colder air due in today, not really seen by the models a few days ago.  Looks like tomorrow morning will be brisk.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 16, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Blessing for the Pocono's?  Looks like a complete miss down here which we will take seeing as it would be rain.  Model I saw (on TV) looked like it will miss most of NE too.  Colder air due in today, not really seen by the models a few days ago.  Looks like tomorrow morning will be brisk.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


A miss would make me happy ,no rain!, have a gravel drive that has an inch of ice on now .
May do Blue tomorrow


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 16, 2015)

drjeff said:


> The skier in me wants this to stay close to the shore for mountain snows!
> 
> The Patriots fan in me wants this to head out to sea to minimize the potential weather impact at Gillette Stadium for the game Sunday evening!! (And no I won't be going, so I know where I'll be watching the game Sunday night will be about 72 degrees, dry, with no wind and a crackling fire in the fireplace in the background  )
> 
> Go Pats!



I dunno, I think I want the worst weather possible against Luck and the Colts.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> I dunno, I think I want the worst weather possible against Luck and the Colts.



Indeed. Pats running game is significantly better than Indy's.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2015)

The issue this week will be the pass rush for New England. Last week Flacco was able to just stand in the pocket and do what he wanted. If Luck is able to do this then it is going to be a lot closer game than everyone thinks. Indy bottled up Bernard/Hill in the first round and did the same to Denver last week, I'd be shocked if New England runs all over them again. 

Indy is not the same team New England played in November.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2015)

Wait, Patriots fans think this game is a shoe-in?    I think they're in for a rude awakening.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

No game in the playoffs is a shoe in.  Last weeks game showed that.  Ravens could have easily won.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 16, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wait, Patriots fans think this game is a shoe-in?    I think they're in for a rude awakening.



Don't know where you got this.


----------



## lstone84 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow GFS coming back to the EURO. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2015)

lstone84 said:


> Wow GFS coming back to the EURO.



Please, please, please let this be a decent storm.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2015)

Hmmmm... GFS porn...


----------



## ss20 (Jan 16, 2015)

Uh oh... Not liking the latest models


----------



## dlague (Jan 16, 2015)

I would accept this!


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2015)

Wildcat could get absolutely destroyed...with snow.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Uh oh... Not liking the latest models



There is this little voice in my head that keep telling me that this could keep moving west in the models and turn to rain. But I need to stay positive!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> I would accept this!
> 
> View attachment 14977




This works for me, Cannon and BrettonWoods look like they will make out well !!!!!Fingers Crossed !


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2015)

Well guys, here's what is looks like at sugarloaf, 1:30pm today


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2015)

That is a bit deceiving. Jay pulled the same thing when the cold front came through this morning with rather brief squalls that left a couple of inches behind.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2015)

I realize it's a wipe, but I'm happy to take a couple of inches.  What it did to freshen up $teaux last weekend was amazing.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm gonna have some rough winds tomorrow!


----------



## yeggous (Jan 16, 2015)

It'll be all about the track. Wildcat could get some serious, serious snow out of this storm. This could definitely be sick day inducing.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It'll be all about the track. Wildcat could get some serious, serious snow out of this storm. This could definitely be sick day inducing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



When yeggous speaks....I listen


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 16, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It'll be all about the track. Wildcat could get some serious, serious snow out of this storm. This could definitely be sick day inducing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Hmmm I have a free lift ticket for wildcat might have to hit it up on Monday


----------



## yeggous (Jan 16, 2015)

Dmiller27 said:


> Hmmm I have a free lift ticket for wildcat might have to hit it up on Monday



I would not make any committments yet, but this warrants watching. We are still 2-3 days out so a lot can change. I try not to take a position unless I feel like my opinion is actionable. Bottom line is we are still in probabalistic and not deterministic forecast territory.

As is the case most weekends, my car is packed (my entire arsenal included) and ready to head to North Conway this evening. Saturday I'm either going to Bretton Woods to play in the ungroomed / glades, or to Cranmore to lap the NASTAR course for practice. (My domestic dictator beat me in the latest league race and I cannot tolerate a repeat.) Sunday I'll probably go to Wildcat or Attitash.

Monday is the big question. The way the trough is oriented suggests that there will be a dramatic difference is precipitation amounts and quality between Wildcat and Cannon. I hate to resort to Cannon or BW during a coastal storm as they almost always get shaddowed, but snow quality can be the deciding factor.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Saturday I'm either going to Bretton Woods to play in the ungroomed / glades, or to Cranmore to lap the NASTAR course for practice. (My domestic dictator beat me in the latest league race and I cannot tolerate a repeat.)



Did you just admit to getting beaten by a girl? :sly:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2015)

Mount Snow would be my first choice for Monday as most of my other passes are blacked out. Fingers crossed on that being adequate elevation to get a big dump. I'll take whatever I can get though, being that it's white and frozen and flakey.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 16, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Mount Snow would be my first choice for Monday as most of my other passes are blacked out. Fingers crossed on that being adequate elevation to get a big dump. I'll take whatever I can get though, being that it's white and frozen and flakey.



Hey me too (Although I have a season pass so can ski it any day, my other vouchers are all blacked out though). Torn though whether to go Saturday/Sunday or Sunday/Monday since I have the day off. If I knew for sure this would be all snow for Southern VT. I would go Sunday/Monday...but given how close the nair/snow line is I'm tempted to go Saturday/Sunday in the event a refreeze happens on Monday should they get rain...It's a drive for me up there so have to stay over and can only afford to do it one night

It's not helping that I got new Ski's this week and am itching to get out on them...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 16, 2015)

Kleetus said:


> I got new Ski's this week



What did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 16, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> What did you get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got a pair of Rozzi Experience 88's. I demoed a whole bunch of ski's back in December not expecting to get new equipment this season but was blown away by the Experience's. I was able to get a good deal so ended up getting them this season instead of waiting until spring which is what I had expected to do going into the season.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 16, 2015)

This isn't promising but it's not horrible.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2015)

Tomorrow is a no-go for me given the significantly negative figures, but Sunday should be nice.  

If this energy drops 3 or 4 inches in the cats, I may hit Platty on the way home rather than working Monday. Lemons & lemonade and all that.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 17, 2015)

Woke up to 14 below zero temperature here at Mt Ellen today


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking pretty ugly.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 17, 2015)

Tin said:


> Looking pretty ugly.


It is?
Fingers crossed that Burke comes out on top of the heap for once.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm



Looks great for Mt Snow


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> It is?
> Fingers crossed that Burke comes out on top of the heap for once.



Going to be all about elevation. I don't trust that map for a second. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 17, 2015)

Those blue areas are all of the areas above 1500' in eastern VT.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 17, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Those blue areas are all of the areas above 1500' in eastern VT.


The base  for Burke is 1,267 feet.  What is the elevation of the loading area for the MBX lift?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> The base  for Burke is 1,267 feet.  What is the elevation of the loading area for the MBX lift?



Not exactly sure, but I think you got a couple hundred feet to spare.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 17, 2015)

This has to be way off for down here.  We're not even looking to get any frozen precipitation here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> This has to be way off for down here.  We're not even looking to get any frozen precipitation here.



Time to fly out to SLC. Come on tax man give me my money please.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 17, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Time to fly out to SLC. Come on tax man give me my money please.



Amen brother.

1 week.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 17, 2015)

Good news: while cold Bretton Woods was great today. Bad news: bend over and kiss your ass goodbye. Washout seems imminent. This season blows.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Amen brother.
> 
> 1 week.



Have fun . leave me snow I thinking 4 day weekend in mid February.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 17, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Good news: while cold Bretton Woods was great today. Bad news: bend over and kiss your ass goodbye. Washout seems imminent. This season blows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Ain't that the truth !I keep hearing "R,/n" and "It's good snowmaking weather"
The way it's going lift tickets will be going up before the end of the season.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 17, 2015)

This baby appears to really cut inland. We need blocking or this winter is cooked outside of way up north.  Skiing was great at Berkshire East today! Rain will not help.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 17, 2015)

Hopefully the storm bounces back east 60-70 miles in the next 24 hours. Jay could be the big winner in the current scenario.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 17, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Hopefully the storm bounces back east 60-70 miles in the next 24 hours. Jay could be the big winner in the current scenario.



Everyone pull those Box fans out of your attics and point them East!


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 17, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Jay could be the big winner in the current scenario.



Yep.  Just perfect like that !

I have to be in Ottawa on Monday however so it kinda sucks. MLK ain't a canadian holiday.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2015)

It's looking pretty darn good for Mount Snow.. or you guys think this forecast is wrong?

http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/mount-snow/longterm-weather.html?rptType=snow


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's looking pretty darn good for Mount Snow.. or you guys think this forecast is wrong?
> 
> http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/mount-snow/longterm-weather.html?rptType=snow



Check NOAA for west dover.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2015)

They won't get half of that.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2015)

I checked NWS / NOAA for West Dover it looks like 5-6" at the base. I would expect almost double at the top.

Good enough for me!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2015)

Killington north above 2000' could get crushed with all snow.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Killington north above 2000' could get crushed with all snow.



If 2000' is the cut off that would be amazing and save a lot of places. The 14" December storm had a line like that. At Skyeship Base to the access road it was all 6-7". Just up the access road it was over 10".


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2015)

Ice all over Hudson Valley NY don't go on roads .


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tin said:


> If 2000' is the cut off that would be amazing and save a lot of places. The 14" December storm had a line like that. At Skyeship Base to the access road it was all 6-7". Just up the access road it was over 10".


Killington claimed 22" out of the Dec. storm. I remember last year one of the big storms we had it was only all snow from Killington north. Everywhere south of that had all rain, even Okemo which is close to K. I was fortunate to already be at K during that storm. I think we wound up with over 2ft. That storm wasn't elevation dependent since we had close to that amount of snow even in the valley where I stay. You just had to be far enough north of the rain/snow line.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Time to fly out to SLC. Come on tax man give me my money please.





St. Bear said:


> Amen brother.
> 
> 1 week.



Flying out on Wednesday!


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2015)

They got 6-8" the next night. It was fun but heavy. That storm last year was a tough one. Magic and Stratton got only a few inches and ice, Pico got 24".


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2015)

Rain on the NR cam at K and 37*. Hope that cold air moves in quicker. Radar shows snow in the Whites.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 18, 2015)

It should snow on the backend


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tin said:


> Rain on the NR cam at K and 37*. Hope that cold air moves in quicker. Radar shows snow in the Whites.


Just looked at the Superstar cam & it appeared to still be snowing.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2015)

The snowpack is going to be 3 feet of cement by tomorrow night up there!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2015)

I might change plans to Burke tomorrow... That should be a sure bet right?


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2015)

Wait and see. Winds and ice could really mess with lifts tomorrow.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2015)

Freezing rain advisory extended until 6pm here.  Temps are really struggling to come up.  If there is anything left we might flip to snow earlier tonight.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 18, 2015)

30 degree freezing rain in North Conway. Wildcat was snow on the top half and straight rain at the base.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 18, 2015)

Was planning on skiing tomorrow guess I'll have to make a game time decision tomorrow morn


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2015)

The snow elevation line in Southern VT right now is about 3500 feet


----------



## yeggous (Jan 18, 2015)

drjeff said:


> The snow elevation line in Southern VT right now is about 3500 feet



It's about 3000 feet in northern NH


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2015)

Temp is dropping at killington at 445..should change over soon.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 18, 2015)

Was solid rain when I left Mt Snow at noon today...and continued as rain as I sat on VT9 for 2 hours due to freezing rain trying to get home...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 18, 2015)

Same here, BrettonWoods started raining at noon. Came down pretty good till I left at 2  lovely 3 hour ride home. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 18, 2015)

I feel like the rain started so much earlier than was forecasted.  Thought they were talking no rain until late afternoon....?


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 18, 2015)

That is what I read and saw but it was steady rain at WaWa by 1130, light intermittent started around 10


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2015)

Report from the summit of Pico is ripping snow.  Pouring rain at the base.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 18, 2015)

Blue blobs on the radar keep getting bigger. Never got above 35 here today. Burke may have almost avoided rain above the mid lodge altogether.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2015)

Dumping snow at k as of an hour ago.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lots of blue on the radar now.  This is storm is moving out of here quickly though.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2015)

Snowing now down to the 2000 ft level at Mount Snow


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2015)

Just drove from Wilmington, NY to home, and pretty much the entire way it was raining from the Gore area to home, so hopefully elevation can save places like Gore, Platty, Hunter, Windham, etc....


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 18, 2015)

Dumping wet snow at the base of Mt Ellen at 9:30 PM


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 18, 2015)

44 in St johnsbury. 33 in Lyndonville.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 18, 2015)

All rain at Cannon. Just drove through Franconia notch and it was 46 degrees!


----------



## Masskier (Jan 18, 2015)

Snowing good at Burke


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 18, 2015)

Masskier said:


> Snowing good at Burke




Like!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a good one for Cannon. Waiting this one out for the next one.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 19, 2015)

gonna pass on the skiing too this weekend and make up for it next weekend.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 19, 2015)

Gonna go to Mount Snow today. Seems like they got at least a few inches overall. Doesn't look like any trail closings overnight, should be soft snow. Gonna put on some wax. Let y'all know what the damage was later on today.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 19, 2015)

4-6 reported at the summit of Cannon as reported by Cannonball.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


> 4-6 reported at the summit of Cannon as reported by Cannonball.


So a bit less than the 6-8" snow report is saying...


----------



## Tin (Jan 19, 2015)

K and Pico got 14"....lol


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 19, 2015)

Killington is reporting 14, Sugarbush is reporting 12 at the top. Have to see if anyone makes a trek to either place and find out if it is legit or not...


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 19, 2015)

Smuggs reporting 8-10" and they are now 100% open including liftline, all glades, etc.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm at Cannon today. I'd estimate 5" up top. The Front 5 are in great shape. Cover in the woods is not nearly as deep as it is at Wildcat. Most of the glades are still out of play.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Jan 19, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I'm at Cannon today. I'd estimate 5" up top. The Front 5 are in great shape. Cover in the woods is not nearly as deep as it is at Wildcat. Most of the glades are still out of play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


  They only take the right ski to ski them.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 19, 2015)

Kleetus said:


> Killington is reporting 14, Sugarbush is reporting 12 at the top. Have to see if anyone makes a trek to either place and find out if it is legit or not...



Easily a 12"+ up high at Mt Ellen and still snowing at 1:45 PM.....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Gonna go to Mount Snow today. Seems like they got at least a few inches overall. Doesn't look like any trail closings overnight, should be soft snow. Gonna put on some wax. Let y'all know what the damage was later on today.



I called it 6" up near the summit of medium density powder down to about an inch if slushy, wet powder at the base - once the lifts got deiced and spinning it was a good day! 

I managed either untracked or just lightly tracked runs for 11 of the 18 runs I took this morning! Way better than I was expecting based on the weather yesterday with no real damage and even a bit of a net gain on the upper say 2/3rds of the mountain!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 19, 2015)

1/18 Bretton Woods.  42f and hard rain in the afternoon.  Made the packed surfaces very slick. Not to mention miserably wet.

1/18-19 Lincoln, NH (Loon).  I didn't actually go up Loon so maybe elevation helped.  But in Lincoln it rained all night.  No snow accumulation at all.  Significant icing in the evening of 1/18 with treacherous driving and walking conditions. 1/19 hasn't been any better with light to heavy rain pretty much all day making the snowpack soaked and the roads slick.

1/19 Cannon.  They reported 6-8" up top and 2-3" down low.  I'd say it was more like 4-5" top to bottom.  First tracks were light(ish) and sweet.  A cool fog came in by 9am which formed a challenging crust and heaviness.  The chowder stayed decent with good bumps forming on Avalanche and fresh lines fairly available.  I stayed out of the woods due to multiple injuries from earlier in the weekend, so no update there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 19, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I called it 6" up near the summit of medium density powder down to about an inch if slushy, wet powder at the base - once the lifts got deiced and spinning it was a good day!
> 
> I managed either untracked or just lightly tracked runs for 11 of the 18 runs I took this morning! Way better than I was expecting based on the weather yesterday with no real damage and even a bit of a net gain on the upper say 2/3rds of the mountain!



It was definitely a net gain , after skiing there today (I think you already saw my TR)... although probably a modest net gain at least it's safe to say just about all of VT escaped any damage.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 20, 2015)

Was at Sunday River for both Sunday & Monday.   Looks like Maine missed out.    They got 0" of snow and 100% r@in.


----------



## lstone84 (Jan 20, 2015)

Reports are totally legit. 

2 untracked runs down expo at Jay then to the woods for fresh tracks the entire day. Best day of the year - 28" now in the past week at Jay. It was deep in the woods. 

I was staying a few miles away in Montgomery VT, well below base elevation. During the drive up it was raining very hard and snowing at the higher elevations. At about 8PM he snow levels dropped and it was nuking in Montgomery, continued through the night. Snowed all day yesterday while I was there 4-5" and then another 4-5 last night. Backcountry VT will be amazing today. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## nanjil (Jan 20, 2015)

Was there (Sr) .left before the rain. Sadly anticipating the damage. In the mean time the new glade Hollywood next to agony is something, has tight pines, steeps, liberal dose of obstacles and finishes of with he'll of a ride in a narrow chute


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 20, 2015)

lstone84 said:


> Reports are totally legit. View attachment 15054View attachment 15055View attachment 15056
> 
> 2 untracked runs down expo at Jay then to the woods for fresh tracks the entire day. Best day of the year - 28" now in the past week at Jay. It was deep in the woods.
> 
> ...



Awesome dude! I'm glad some places got something out of that storm. I was starting to worry we'd never get snow. I can't take advantage of it but at least somebody is having a good time. Gonna have to plan a trip to No. VT next year.


----------



## spriggskenneth (Feb 25, 2015)

Sunny the sunshine sun is out this good


----------

